

Memristor RAM now cheap as chips - drtse4
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05/21/ucl_reram/

======
ajross
Terrible, awful, no good headline. What the lede actually says: "Cheaper
memristors could result from an accidental discovery at University College
London."

I didn't bother reading any farther. I'll wait for a better presentation.

~~~
shabble
That would probably be here: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-18103772> and the HN thread from the other day:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3991411>

------
smlacy
Wow, only 3,000 cycles. I haven't heard about this property of memristors
before. I guess they still have a long time to go before becoming production-
ready. On the good side, they look very, very dense, so maybe some kind of ECC
would
help?[http://www.ee.ucl.ac.uk/~tkenyon/Photonic_Materials/Silicon_...](http://www.ee.ucl.ac.uk/~tkenyon/Photonic_Materials/Silicon_RRAM.html)

~~~
Symmetry
Well, IMEC was able to create ReRAM cells with a billion read/write cycles,
and HP has talked about accumulating data at a trillion cycles, so hopefully
the commercial product will be much more durable.

------
maxharris
No, it isn't "as cheap as chips."

I've looked, and I can't buy it at any price, which means it's basically
infinity. (Searching Newegg returns this: 'We have found 0 items that match
"memristor".') However, lots of places _are_ selling all kinds of things with
conventional RAM in them, for prices a whole lot lower than infinity.
(Unfortunately, hot air is not included.)

------
debacle
The article changes tenses a lot, which makes it almost impossible to tell if
this has been created already, or is waiting to be created. Dr Kenyon's site
doesn't really help in that matter.

------
sp332
My question is: Why didn't Intel already know about this? They have more real
and theoretical knowledge of the behavior of silicon and various silicon-based
materials than anyone else.

~~~
gauravk92
Their research labs have quantum computers, I'm sure they are well aware. As
for pushing this to market, no hurry, they're in the business of selling
silicone 8086 based processors, they'll probably keep doing that for as long
as possible.

